# Opinions on Anonimo watches



## francorx

I have been interested in the brand Anonimo for some time now after reading up on them. I am considering adding one to my collection in the near future. Specifically the Militare Automatico. I like the look and style of some of the older models rather than the newer designs. I really like the crown position at 6 (newer versions have it at 12). I am a fan of Panerai and have a PAM312 in my current collection and is what attracted me to Anonimo.

How are these holding up after use? Any issues with them I should concern myself with? Warranty issues while dealing with servicing? Overall opinions on the brand?

Historically I buy and rarely sell so I am not concerned with resale or trading it in the future. I just dont know anyone who has one so I thought I would come to WUS for some input.

Thanks in advance and happy holidays!


----------



## korneevy

Are you asking about the current line up (Swiss made stuff) or “historic” (italian made watches)? Answers will be very different depending on that.


----------



## francorx

korneevy said:


> Are you asking about the current line up (Swiss made stuff) or "historic" (italian made watches)? Answers will be very different depending on that.


I ask about the swiss made. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## korneevy

francorx said:


> I ask about the swiss made. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'd venture to say most people here wouldn't have any idea as to what the Swiss made watches as a product are, let alone the after sales service etc... whoever still hangs out here are the owners of the original Italian ones and the numbers are thinning by day as you can see, as the watches and the style they represent are slowly are dying out.


----------



## francorx

korneevy said:


> I'd venture to say most people here wouldn't have any idea as to what the Swiss made watches as a product are, let alone the after sales service etc... whoever still hangs out here are the owners of the original Italian ones and the numbers are thinning by day as you can see, as the watches and the style they represent are slowly are dying out.


It seems that way as there is very little traffic on the site under the brand in general. I am interested an Anonimo watch that is the "historic" brand. I like the design much better than the current "swiss" model design.


----------



## korneevy

francorx said:


> It seems that way as there is very little traffic on the site under the brand in general. I am interested an Anonimo watch that is the "historic" brand. I like the design much better than the current "swiss" model design.


Well the brand as we loved it is pretty much dead, secondary market is dead as well as what's there left to discuss..I'd take your money elsewhere to be honest...


----------



## heb

They seem to be pretty nice, rugged wristwatches. Some of our favorite grey market dealers offer them at good prices too. I think if you get one, you don't have much to lose.

heb


----------



## francorx

heb said:


> They seem to be pretty nice, rugged wristwatches. Some of our favorite grey market dealers offer them at good prices too. I think if you get one, you don't have much to lose.
> 
> heb


After some research I prefer the Firenze made version of the Militare Automatic, I pulled the trigger and I got one...I am very happy with the watch. Just arrived today.


----------



## Kromag

francorx said:


> After some research I prefer the Firenze made version of the Militare Automatic, I pulled the trigger and I got one...I am very happy with the watch. Just arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 12767381


Belated congratulations!


----------



## phunky_monkey

francorx said:


> After some research I prefer the Firenze made version of the Militare Automatic, I pulled the trigger and I got one...I am very happy with the watch. Just arrived today.


Congrats mate! That is pure Anonimo Firenze.

Nice choice.


----------



## Sergei T.

I'm looking forward on a new Epurato line - any pros or cons?
The design seems to be a pure Italian style even if it's now a Swiss company/brand/owned.


----------



## Kromag

Pictures?


----------



## Sergei T.

Kromag said:


> Pictures?


Anonimo Official site you can see there a new line will be released this July.


----------



## peterb9

well I hate to be a buzz kill but really this is a militaire without the innovative crown which got turned upside down from the original design,
not much here to my eyes, I'd prefer an old one which I think is something special


----------



## Sergei T.

peterb9 said:


> well I hate to be a buzz kill but really this is a militaire without the innovative crown which got turned upside down from the original design,
> not much here to my eyes, I'd prefer an old one which I think is something special


Indeed, but my question was about the new line Epurato...


----------



## peterb9

ok well it is a perfectly nice watch but it is also a castrated militaire, what do you think?


----------



## Sergei T.

peterb9 said:


> ok well it is a perfectly nice watch but it is also a castrated militaire, what do you think?


I would prefer to say its more elegant version of Militare line...


----------



## lorsban

peterb9 said:


> well I hate to be a buzz kill but really this is a militaire without the innovative crown which got turned upside down from the original design,
> not much here to my eyes, I'd prefer an old one which I think is something special


Classic Anonimo will always be better. Solid watches.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## korneevy

Sergei T. said:


> I'm looking forward on a new Epurato line - any pros or cons?
> The design seems to be a pure Italian style even if it's now a Swiss company/brand/owned.


Ok these opinions are what they are, personal and subjective, but since you've asked for them, here is mine: I guess the cons are that the watch is overpriced Kickstarter special, confused design - huge numbers and skinny Rolex day just ripoff bezel, silly size for what is trying to be a classic watch - all complemented by a $100 movement and a horrific date window. The pros, if you can call it that, is that if this Abonimo floats your boat, you'd be able to pick it up for 35-40 cents on a MRRP dollar from eBay soon enough.


----------



## francorx

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Seems like the original Anonimo owners overwhelmingly do not like the Swiss reincarnation. Personally I wish I had discovered the original Anonimo sooner, but better late than never. I did pick up a couple originals and have been very happy with them so far. The Swiss made I am not so fond of however I do like the Epurato line, but wont be buying one. Too many other watches that I am interested in before adding anymore Anonimos to the collection.


----------



## francorx

I forgot to include a pic of my second Anomino in my last post.


----------



## peterb9

nice watch francorx, there's too many swiss watches and they're all similar, anonimo was different love them or hate them and decidedly italian,
the new anonimo is mundane


----------



## Sergei T.

So here we're in August (availability of the line from July - https://shop.anonimo.com/collections/epurato), does anyone already own the new Epurato model?


----------



## phunky_monkey

I actually don't mind that series. Good to see they're starting to head in the right direction. If they can capture a bit of the soul of Firenze and keep the price points in check they may be ok.


----------



## timefleas

I am one of those that love the old Anonimo, and detest the new--but, the Epurato doesn't look bad--if it were half the price it is being offered at, I might even consider it (who would have thought?)--but, since it is overpriced and based on the stigma that goes with being from new version of the company, I would steer miles around it as it is being offerd in favor of a lot other great watches available at that price.


----------



## phunky_monkey

timefleas said:


> I am one of those that love the old Anonimo, and detest the new--but, the Epurato doesn't look bad--if it were half the price it is being offered at, I might even consider it (who would have thought?)--but, since it is overpriced and based on the stigma that goes with being from new version of the company, I would steer miles around it as it is being offerd in favor of a lot other great watches available at that price.


Yep, it's not enough for me to jump in but it does make me curious as to what they will come out with next.


----------



## Budget1

phunky_monkey said:


> Yep, it's not enough for me to jump in but it does make me curious as to what they will come out with next.





timefleas said:


> I am one of those that love the old Anonimo, and detest the new--but, the Epurato doesn't look bad--if it were half the price it is being offered at, I might even consider it (who would have thought?)--but, since it is overpriced and based on the stigma that goes with being from new version of the company, I would steer miles around it as it is being offerd in favor of a lot other great watches available at that price.


Agreed. They are slowly showing more of the historical DNA. Not quite there yet, but headed in the right direction.


----------



## phelan1977

I love my Zulu Time on a red shark strap


----------



## phelan1977

One of the small screw of the Zulu Time crown guard has fallen off and is missing. Does anyone here knows where i can get a replacement?


----------



## Kromag

phelan1977 said:


> One of the small screw of the Zulu Time crown guard has fallen off and is missing. Does anyone here knows where i can get a replacement?


Try by contacting an AD. Give them specific details and photos and they will send them to Anonimo to see if they still have the part you need.


----------



## francorx

I just wanted to make an update here on the elusive hex tools for my Anonimo for strap changing.

So I bought my watch back in December of last year and I have been searching for the hex tools and eventually was able to find a member here on WUS who had made some on his own. I was lucky and purchased these "after market" custom made tools from him. However before obtaining these I had contacted multiple US ADs and no one had them so I decided to contact the Swiss Anonimo to ask if they had any tools for sale. I had nothing to loose so why not. We went back and forth on exactly what I wanted, sent some pics etc, That was March of this year. Last week Anonimo emailed me (6 months later from my initial email) and said they would mail me the hex tools. Today they arrived and FREE of charge.

Needless to say I was very pleasantly surprised and happy...even though it took 6 months. I had figured they didnt have them and no replies since March.


----------



## peterb9

hey francorx i'm following you around! not many people are on the anonimo wagon anymore, good score, 1mm hex wrenches work too just as a fyi


----------



## francorx

peterb9 said:


> hey francorx i'm following you around! not many people are on the anonimo wagon anymore, good score, 1mm hex wrenches work too just as a fyi


I had tried multiple off the shelf sizes and I think I tried the 1mm? If I recall and read somewhere in one of the threads it was 0.98mm? Yeah I found Anonimo late after they moved to Switzerland. Prior to that I had not heard of them or knew much about the brand. I wish I had discovered them earlier.


----------



## catspispenguins

The majority of Anonimo hate stems from the disappointment it never reached Panerai levels of success. Who cares if you like the watch then the watch is awright.

Horological excellence blah blah blah. Anonimo never claimed to be haute horology. Just a wicked case and dial with a workhorse movement.

Meat and potatoes stuff right there.

Peace.


----------



## lorsban

timefleas said:


> I am one of those that love the old Anonimo, and detest the new--but, the Epurato doesn't look bad--if it were half the price it is being offered at, I might even consider it (who would have thought?)--but, since it is overpriced and based on the stigma that goes with being from new version of the company, I would steer miles around it as it is being offerd in favor of a lot other great watches available at that price.


Seems like their answer to the Radiomir.

Swiss design philosophy has always tended towards dress and that's what sets new Anonimo apart from original Anonimo.

Original Anonimo explored the functional aspect of the watch and that's what made them cool.

That's also why I'll never sell my D-Date.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## peterb9

safe cookie cutter corporate unoriginal generic design cues are the new anonimo
nice d date I've got two orange dial bronze and deep blue not selling


----------



## lorsban

peterb9 said:


> safe cookie cutter corporate unoriginal generic design cues are the new anonimo
> nice d date I've got two orange dial bronze and deep blue not selling


I love their bronze models.

People forget that Anonimo came up with bronze a lot earlier than the others (including Panerai).

I'm also on the lookout for an Anonimo Professional GMT or Diver. Fantastic casework and I think the best modern interpretation of the cushion design.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

lorsban said:


> Seems like their answer to the Radiomir.
> 
> Swiss design philosophy has always tended towards dress and that's what sets new Anonimo apart from original Anonimo.
> 
> Original Anonimo explored the functional aspect of the watch and that's what made them cool.
> 
> That's also why I'll never sell my D-Date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I love the D date. Already have 2 Anonimos in the collection or I would be on the hunt for another.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins

My nimo was from the transitionary period. Old cases new dials. Still love the art deco motif. The watch photographed beautifully. And got more compliments than my Rolexes.


----------



## bjferri555

lorsban said:


> I love their bronze models.
> 
> People forget that Anonimo came up with bronze a lot earlier than the others (including Panerai).
> 
> I'm also on the lookout for an Anonimo Professional GMT or Diver. Fantastic casework and I think the best modern interpretation of the cushion design.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I juts posted my Mint Prototype Professionale GMT on Baltimore Craigslist. I hate to part with it. I've never worn it since it was a prototype but had another Anonimo and Panerai that I wore. This GMT is by far my favorite!


----------



## watchdaddy1

This brand deserves a bump & a lot more . Well the OG' s not the new









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

Had to pick up another Anonimo.


----------



## Dr4

I am a fan of the original Anonimo's. Am concerned about any servicing needs but frankly I am still likely to take the plunge. Probably a Militare.


----------



## EL_Chingon

Not a fan of the new Anonimo's. miss the old models.


----------



## Dr4

My thoughts exactly. The old ones were really cool with the design and appeared to be well crafted.


----------



## francorx

I am up to 3 Anonimos since starting this post. All are the Italian made.


----------



## Sergei T.

Cleaned & replaced straps on my two units this Friday


----------



## smalldog

As a watch enthusiast on a budget, I almost always search for older pre-owned watches that were expensive when new, but depreciate as they get older or become "out of style". I still like the big, bold designs of Anonimo watches and own two myself. One is a Militare Zulutime GMT acquisition from just a couple of months ago, and the other is a Militare Vintage. I don't buy for resale to someone else or follow the latest watch fashion trends. I buy what I like personally.


----------



## Sergei T.

@smalldog - the strap combination on Zulu is just perfect!


----------



## montelatici

I did not even know, until recently, that Anonimo had reconstituted itself in Switzerland. What a boneheaded decision. The whole Anonimo schtick was that the craftsmen that had been designing and making Panerai watches remained in Florence to continue making the Florentine style of watch, i.e. Panerai style. I own both a Panerai PAM 104 and an Anonimo Millemetri, and I think the Anonimo compares favorably in terms of materials, build quality, performance and design/looks. Both were bought within months of each other in the early 2000s and neither looks particularly dated. If the new Anonimo had remained in Florence, they may have had a chance to create a niche market for themselves continuing with the existing Italian line of watches while developing new models gradually. In Switzerland they are no more than an independent that has no particular discrimintors vis-a-vis historic Swiss firms and independent Swiss start ups. What a waste of money.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

montelatici said:


> I did not even know, until recently, that Anonimo had reconstituted itself in Switzerland. What a boneheaded decision. The whole Anonimo schtick was that the craftsmen that had been designing and making Panerai watches remained in Florence to continue making the Florentine style of watch, i.e. Panerai style. I own both a Panerai PAM 104 and an Anonimo Millemetri, and I think the Anonimo compares favorably in terms of materials, build quality, performance and design/looks. Both were bought within months of each other in the early 2000s and neither looks particularly dated. If the new Anonimo had remained in Florence, they may have had a chance to create a niche market for themselves continuing with the existing Italian line of watches while developing new models gradually. In Switzerland they are no more than an independent that has no particular discrimintors vis-a-vis historic Swiss firms and independent Swiss start ups. What a waste of money.


An aforementioned thought that has been echoed sentimentally by many of the past and present Anonimo-ist. I never understood it myself, they became the Synonimo instead of staying Anonimo. Feeling like they had to go move to Swiss ripped an Italian horological charisma out of Florence. Just a shame.. I will still remain a fan and with reluctance still hope they reenergize the brand with that old Italian Flair, I have the "latest version" of the Militare which I actually Love, but their current lineup has a sense of redundancy that needs new life.


----------

